# My Western Fence Lizards (coast range sub sp.)



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

Although common, they're easy to rear and fun to have. Not much effort in raising these guys. So I love'm


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics next to the mantis!


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Great pics next to the mantis!


Thank you! It was really hard getting the lizard to stay still for that one. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool. We have a species of fence lizard here too.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> Cool. We have a species of fence lizard here too.


Really? I heard they were everywhere. Do you know what sub species? I only see the lizards when I go hiking in California, so they're a bit of a treat for me.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> Really? I heard they were everywhere. Do you know what sub species? I only see the lizards when I go hiking in California, so they're a bit of a treat for me.


Eastern fence lizard of course. http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC/lizar...nd/Sce_und.html

We also have Texas horned lizard out in the western part of the state.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Eastern fence lizard of course. http://www.herpsofnc.org/herps_of_NC/lizar...nd/Sce_und.htmlWe also have Texas horned lizard out in the western part of the state.


Nice, I like them. Especially the line running through. Are there any subspecies? The horned lizard is cool also, I just wish they didn't eat mainly ants, then they would probably be in the market. But it is what it is.

We apparently have the gila monster in the deserts of Nevada (though I've never seen one which is probably expected). I'm not sure what else we have here though, probably a couple of species of skinks running around.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2009)

We also have anoles and skinks. Have broadhead and five lined skinks. I have the anoles all around my house and I often see them when out looking for mantids. I like to watch them on my back deck.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> We also have anoles and skinks. Have broadhead and five lined skinks. I have the anoles all around my house and I often see them when out looking for mantids. I like to watch them on my back deck.


Wow, lucky. Wish we had lizards running around here. And if we did have lizards here I bet they would dash away as soon as you notice them. Well, I was shocked when I found mantids here. Thought it was some area 51 project.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

I remember when I lived in sydney, I used to get beardies in my back yard  ...and the occasional king brown snake :wacko: 

Nice lizard btw   :wub:


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 28, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I remember when I lived in sydney, I used to get beardies in my back yard  ...and the occasional king brown snake :wacko: Nice lizard btw   :wub:


Thank-you  

Wow, to have beardies in your yard...  I've only owned one (from second grade to fifth grade). I miss you Hunter.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, I never got to keep any. Too young, plus in Aus it's illegal...That is if someone knows  . I bet all the beardies you see in pet stores originally were illegal imported lizards from Aus bred in the US. Unless they were grown in a glass dish  Sorry to hear about hunter  , they are so cute, I'd like to buy some here but they are expensive. 60 bucks a baby.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 28, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah, I never got to keep any. Too young, plus in Aus it's illegal...That is if someone knows  . I bet all the beardies you see in pet stores originally were illegal imported lizards from Aus bred in the US. Unless they were grown in a glass dish  Sorry to hear about hunter  , they are so cute, I'd like to buy some here but they are expensive. 60 bucks a baby.


Thanks, I figured they would be illegal. But I'm not even sure what lizard in the states is legal if you catch it  And yeah, I figured they had some illegal source, but Petco didn't mind selling them. And yeah, 60 bucks not to mention the substrate, uv light, heating lamp, heating pad, etc. Very expensive little guys.The only reason that kept me from buying any other exotic lizard since then was money.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

mhm, nonetheless they'd be so cool to own. Except, I would never buy an animal from petco other than for adoption...Except for Red Iguanas, thats the only place ive ever seen a red iguana.


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 28, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> mhm, nonetheless they'd be so cool to own. Except, I would never buy an animal from petco other than for adoption...Except for Red Iguanas, thats the only place ive ever seen a red iguana.


Yeah, that was back when Petco was (to us at least) the best. Now it sucks and I'd rather trust a lizard found outside than a lizard sold in their stores. And yeah, beardies are awesome, I intend on getting another one some time in the future.


----------



## sbugir (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice, I hope the best of luck to you. They're so cute


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 29, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Nice, I hope the best of luck to you. They're so cute


Lol thanks, I'll need it.


----------

